# treetrunktank



## MarcoB (8 Jan 2011)

Try to speak the subjecttitle repeatitaly very fast! You can't!

Anyway: here's the result of a few weeks of hard work:





A tutorial of this creation will be shown on vivariumbackground.com

What do you think about this? IMHO a great result for showing all kinds of echino's.

We will try to rebuild this tank in a standard jewel tank. That tank will be showed on vivarium 2011!


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2011)

I really like it, fill it up a third and put some frogs in there. 
I've a rio 180 so I'll be interested to see that.


----------



## Tom (8 Jan 2011)

Woooooww, I want one! I'd just have a patchy covering of Dwarf Sagittaria, some leaf litter and a hundred tetras


----------



## MarcoB (17 Jan 2011)

Now with the first plants and fish and the renewed lights.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jan 2011)

Looks amazing 

Have you got a link for this project?


----------



## nry (17 Jan 2011)

That is superb, I really like the lighting!


----------



## mlgt (17 Jan 2011)

That is impressive indeed!


----------



## toadass (17 Jan 2011)

> Have you got a link for this project?



Paulo......

http://vivariumbackground.com/index.php ... &Itemid=16

Here's another from the same...Equally as impressive

http://vivariumbackground.com/index.php ... &Itemid=15

Toad


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2011)

Thanks Toad


----------



## mlgt (19 Jan 2011)

It looks so easy, but I bet Im a million miles from the truth


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2011)

mlgt said:
			
		

> It looks so easy, but I bet Im a million miles from the truth


The only issue I have with it, is after watching the video, it does look very fake


----------



## mlgt (19 Jan 2011)

I havent watched the video, but I am sure over time with plants and mosses growing it will look more softer and hide the fakeness? 

Its a good inspiration regardless and shows what hard work can achieve. Makes a difference from a sticky paper background


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (20 Jan 2011)

Wow!

That is all.


----------



## Mirf (21 Jan 2011)

I'm going to have to try this for my frogs, they would love it.


----------



## MarcoB (14 Feb 2011)

here's our second try. This time in a small jewel metertank.
Color of the wood is much better this time.


----------

